# What is proper level for bottling wine in beer bottles?



## GaryNC (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll be bottling some SP in beer bottles with press caps and wonder what the proper fill level is? For corked bottles I strive for 1/4" below the cork. Beer is usually bottled with 1 or 2 inches of headspace. I'm thinking I should fill to within 1/4" below the cap but I wonder what others do?


----------



## salcoco (Dec 13, 2016)

there is no magic number. just make sure the wine is stable.


----------



## GaryNC (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I was just wondering if I should be concerned that too much headspace could increase the possibility of oxidation in the bottle.


----------



## Mismost (Dec 13, 2016)

I always use a bottling wand, fill all the way to top. When the wand is removed, the level drops and that is where it is...for beer it's about inch or so from the top....you need a little headspace to bottle carb.

Skitter Pee is done, finished dry, you could fill to max if you wanted to.


----------



## GaryNC (Dec 13, 2016)

That's exactly what I did. I capped 50 bottles tonight and filled to the top then lifted the wand to leave about an inch of headspace. I wanted just enough space that it didn't run down your chin when tilting the bottle for that first sip.


----------

